# Pictures from GB



## ghazi52

*Gilgit Baltistan of Pakistan*

Gilgit Baltistan is, perhaps, the most spectacular region of Pakistan in terms of its geography and scenic beauty. Here world’s three mightiest mountain ranges: the Karakoram, the Handukuch and the Himalayas – meet. The whole of Gilgit Baltistan is like a paradise for mountaineers, trekkers and anglers. The region has a rich cultural heritage and variety of rare fauna and flora. Historically, the area ha remained a flash point of political and military rivalries amongst the Russian, British and Chinese empires. Immediately after the end of British rule in the sub-continent in 1947, the people of this region decided to join Pakistan through a popular local revolt against the government of Maharaja of Kashmir.

Five out of the fourteen mountain peaks with height of over 8000 meters including the K-2 (world’s second heights peak) and some of the largest glaciers outside polar regions are located in Gilgit Baltistan. Acknowledging the vast potential of tourism and its effects on downstream industries, the Government of Pakistan as well as the Gilgit Baltistan Administration are focusing on tourism for creation of employment opportunities, achieving higher economic growth and to introduce to the outside world, “the hidden treasures” of Gilgit Baltistan.

Beautiful landscape, unique cultural heritage and rich biological diversity given the Gilgit Baltistan a competitive advantage in attracting tourists from all over the world.

The number of tourists visiting Gilgit Baltistan has steadily increased over the years, not-withstanding the dip-in figures immediately following 9/11. However, the challenge ahead is not merely to increase the number of tourists visiting Gilgit Baltistan but also to consider how tourism can be better promoted without affecting the natural and cultural heritage of the area, while also improving the quality of life of people to the desired levels.

*Featured Destinations




Astore Valley
Astore is the recently established district headquarters at Gilgit-Baltistan..




Diamir Valley
The Diamer District is the gateway to the Gilgit-Baltistan if driving from Islamabad..




Gilgit Valley
Gilgit strategically the most important region in the Karakorams and the trade..*

http://www.visitgilgitbaltistan.gov...ticle&id=303&catid=47&Itemid=280#.Wja7qd-nHb0


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Shah Khalid

Great Pics Man

Getting Homesick Already


----------



## krash

ghazi52 said:


>



Not GB. That's Arang Kel in AJK.



ghazi52 said:


>



Not GB either. Banjosa Lake in AJK.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

krash said:


> Not GB. That's Arang Kel in AJK.
> Not GB either. Banjosa Lake in AJK.



Thanks for correction. Deleted.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Breathtaking view of Mt. Rakaposhi (7788 m) from Karakoram Highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Recent pic of Minimarg, Astore






Hoper Glacier, Nagar, GB







Gilgit City


----------



## ghazi52

Passu Valley, Gojal, Hunza



















_


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Cold Desert, Skardu







Recent Pics of Gulmit, Hunza, GB














Recent Pics of Sost Town ( Pakistan's Northern Most Town )


----------



## ghazi52

Khunjerab National Park







Khaplu, GB








Khunjerab Pass








Fairy Meadows


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu City








Recent pic of Fairy Meadows 








Fresh snow on Katpana Cold desert, Skardu







Skardu City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Misgher Valley, Gojal, Upper Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Fairy Meadows







Fairy Meadows 







Borith Lake, Hunza







Skardu City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Valley, GB









Rakaposhi Base camp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fairy Meadows


----------



## ghazi52

DEOSAI The second highest Plateau on the Planet
Truly a magical Place








Concordia = Kingdom of Snow in Karakorams


----------



## ghazi52

Recent Pic of Gumit, Gojal, Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gojal Valley







Guton Top, Nagar Valley







Minimarg, Astore Valley, Gilgit Baltistan, in July

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Minimarg, Astore








Katpana Sand Dunes, Skardu








Mount Rakaposhi





_

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kunais Valley, Ghanche District, GB








Hussaini Village, Gojal, Hunza








Broad Peak, Skardu






Yaadgar e Shuhada, Skardu City







Daghoni Brigde








Katpana, Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Hoper Glacier, Nagar, GB


----------



## ghazi52

Karimabad, Hunza !!


----------



## ghazi52

Naltar Lake, Naltar Valley, GB








Indus River, Kharmang, GB








Attabad Tunnel, Hunza, GB


----------



## ghazi52

Laila Peak






















Mount K2

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khunjerab Border ( Pak - China Border )













Hunza Inn,Gulmit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

River Indus at Skardu .


----------



## ghazi52

Gondogoro Pass, Hushe Valley,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

RIVER INDUS PASSING THROUGH SKARDU VALLEY


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Paiju Peak 
6610 meters
Baltoro, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Laila Peak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Divergent

I came into this thread assuming ‘GB’ stood for ‘Great Britian’ Haha. Nice pictures though

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## N.Siddiqui

Amazing and stunning landscape and breathtaking pictures...looks a bit unreal. A surreal fantasy land.


...just to add GB region in Pakistan has one of the highest literacy rate at 90%, and the picture below shows the reason. Some of the best school systems run by many foundations there by AKF and many others.

And in women literacy it is also way ahead...one reason in GB you won't see littered garbage, polythene bags are banned there. Not a single tree is cut, only fallen branches are used by low income village people for cooking and in winters, streams and rivers are all clean and all organically grown fruits and vegetables.

KPK, Chitral region has lots of similarities as people there also known to be very cultured and organized. Many other areas too in Pakistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ghizer Valley






Skardu











Khaplu






Near Koro Village, Skardu-Khaplu Road.






Shigar






Hunza Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

A view from Astore valley
Astore Valley (el. 2,600 m (8,500 ft)) is located in Astore District in the Pakistani region of Gilgit-Baltistan. The valley, adjoining the eastern side of mountain Nanga Parbat, is about 120 km (75 mi) long, having area of 5,092 km2 (1,966 sq mi).
The entrance of the valley is located about 60 km southeast of Gilgit with four side-valleys. The valley has more than 100 villages with a total population of 71,666 (Census 1998)], including Gudai, Shekong, Dass Kariam, Loas, Louze, Chilm, Bubin, Gorikot, Parisheng Eidgah, Fina, Bulen, Chongra, Tari Shing, Rattu, Kamri,and Minimerg. Rama lake and pastures are the most famous tourist attraction in the region. The majority of people practice subsistence agriculture and livestock is the main source of livelihood complemented by seasonal work in down districts of the country. Due to its diverse landscape and climatic conditions the valley provides excellent habitat for a variety of commercially important medicinal plants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Bara Pani, Desai National Park. Gilgit-Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Lake Attabad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A Look Into The Mirror! Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hand In Hand With The Sun.

Skardu , Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Indus River and Desert of Skardu 
Just after Leaving Kachura Village.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

ضلع غزر مقام گلاغ مولی پھنڈر گلگت بلتستان






Indus River Skardu GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Khaltoro Valley, Haramosh, GB


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Ganesh Bridge , Hunza Valley, GB


----------



## ghazi52

Tirshing Village with Nanga Parbat in Backdrop,


----------



## ghazi52

Play of nature at Phandar Valley, Ghizer, GB,


----------



## ghazi52

Sunset at Rattu astore


----------



## ghazi52

Rakaposhi








Attabad Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shimshal is a village located in Gojal Tehsil of Hunza District, in the Gilgit–Baltistan 
Shimshal Road, Upper Gojal 









.






Hunza River, Gojal.

.






Karakoram Highway in Gojal.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rainbow Lake, Domel. GB


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Valley


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043781615602860032

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1043636574179586048

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Phander, Ghizer Valley








Darkut, Yasin Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## monitor

pakistanipower said:


> View attachment 501080
> View attachment 501081
> View attachment 501082
> View attachment 501083
> View attachment 501085
> View attachment 501088






ghazi52 said:


> Phander, Ghizer Valley
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkut, Yasin Valley


Pakistan hiding beautiful natural beauty unknown to most of the outsider . If you can promote this natural beauty and improve security situation Pakistan can be a another tourist destination .

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Inside Shigar Fort.
*Gilgit-Baltistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Fairy Meadow, Gilgit , Pakistan
Pic Credit Shehryar Ahmed

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

View of Gulmit, Shishkat and Attabad Lake with a different perspective from Ondra Fort.
..
Ondra Fort offers 360° views of Gulmit, Shishkat, Attabad Lake, Ghulkin, Passu Cones and many more peaks and glaciers.
..
2 hours trek from the main KKH Gulmit and 15 mins trek from Kamaris village to the fort.
..
Ondra Fort, Gulmit Gojal, Hunza Valley - Gilgit, Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rainbow Lake, Domel,  
by Awais Malik, r
__________________







sunset - view from Altit Fort

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Phandar Valley, Ghizar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Altit Fort and Hunza River 
Photo: Maqsood MK

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Current situation of Babusar top Naran.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Minimarg, Astore, GB






Katpana Cold Desert, Skardu, GB

By Qamar Wazir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fitpOsitive

ghazi52 said:


> Minimarg, Astore, GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Katpana Cold Desert, Skardu, GB
> 
> By Qamar Wazir


Trip pe hain aajkal?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Steve Razzetti - Photographer*

"If there is a deeper and more lasting message behind our venture than the mere passing sensation of a physical feat, I believe this to be the value of comradeship and the many virtues which combine to create it. Comradeship, regardless of race or creed, is forged among high mountains, through the difficulties and dangers to which they expose those who aspire to climb them, the need to combine the efforts to attain their goal, the thrills of a great adventure shared together." - Sir John Hunt

Balti porter on the Biafo Glacier in the Central Karakoram, Pakistan. July 1996.

Nikon FM2, 28mm, Fuji Velvia






Random Pakistan memory for the day. Above Baintha on the Biafo on our way to the Hispar Pass in 1989. Almost 30 years ago. How is that possible?!

Bronica ETRS, 50mm, Kodachrome






Steve Razzetti - Photographer
October 15, 2018· 

Today I am paraphrasing a post I just saw by Saad Munawar on The Karakoram Club's Instagram feed with this picture I took in July 1989 on the Hispar Pass in Pakistan. It is a Bronica ETRS photo, taken with Kodachrome slide film. 

"I saw you crossing crevasses in Rs 100 rubber slippers while I was hesitant doing the same in mountaineering boots. I saw you traversing glaciers with 30kg loads tied to your back with string while I carried half that in a state-of-the art backpack.

You brought me tea in bed before dawn, offered me steaming tea and noodles at lunch in the middle of glaciers, brought me dinner in the evening and then washed the dishes while I took my cameras out to photograph the stars.

You were awake working before me, awake working when I went to sleep. While I dreamed in a down sleeping bag in a warm tent, you slept wrapped in your blanket under a tarp in the rocks.

Under the stars, round fires of juniper, we sang and danced together as friends.

And when I came back to my comfortable, safe house here in England, you stayed in those incredible, hostile mountains. Working the land. Building the bridges. Fixing the trails.

And yet I am the hero. The crazy, tough mountain guy. You look for real life heroes - I give you the porters, cooks and guides of Gilgit-Baltistan! ZINDABAD!!"

The Alpine Club National Geographic

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Minimarg Village

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Maxpane



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nagar Valley, Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gultari, Skardu 
Photo By : Qamar Wazir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Lake, Hunza.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Katpana Desert , Skardu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Aliabad Bazar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rakaposhi, Nagar, GB






Sok Valley Skardu Pakistan۔ Black beauty


----------



## ghazi52

Fairy Meadow , Gilgit , 
Photo .. By : Mr Hunzai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khaplu Valley , Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Amazing View of Biisil Valley Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Shangrila Resorts, Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Askoli , Shigar , Skardu
Photo By : Altaf Noori

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Damote Valley

Katpana, Skardu, GB


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan. 
Photo by : Hunzukutz Khan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Satpara Lake, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Clouds play over Gaal valley...
Babusar Top.... August 2018.







View from Skardu Khaplu road near KERIS..


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Damote Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Good Morning , Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Hussaini Suspension Bridge
Passu, Pakistan

Photo By : Mudassar Dar


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Lake Hunza 

Picture Essa khan


----------



## ghazi52

Hussaini Suspension Bridge, Passu


----------



## ghazi52

Karimabad, Hunza !!


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Bumburet Village II Kalash , GB


----------



## ghazi52

Sunrise Eagle Nest Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Shandur polo festival at 12200 ft

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza River

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Great Hunza Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Attabad tunnel. Hunza.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cricket under the shadow of Mount Rakaposhi, Hunza, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Biafo Glacier: Reflection pool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kids towards their school after first snowfall in Skardu on 10-12-2018

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

SHANDUR POLO FESTIVAL


----------



## ghazi52

River Indus showing its Flawless beauty across Skardu in winter


----------



## ghazi52

The beauty of overcast Hunza Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

First car cum jeep was dragged from Astore to Gilgit in 1931
[ published in National geographic magazine ]
courtesy mountain heritage archive

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Majestic view of the Cold Desert Skardu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza,


----------



## ghazi52

Happy New Year !!!


----------



## ghazi52

.








A snow leopard and her cub on a mountain at the foot of a village in Gilgit. (Pic: Wildlife of Pakistan)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In this photograph taken at Gilgit airfield in 1963 Capt Zafar Khan (left), First Officer Johnny Sadiq (centre),and PIA Station Manager for Gilgit (right)


----------



## ghazi52

Passu landscape

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chumik Bridge, Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

F A I R M E A D O W S, Raikot Chilas Diamer, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Photographers in Passu today


----------



## ghazi52

Sheosar Lake...Gilgit Baltistan
PC:Shahzad Ch


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit-Baltistan still in grip of cold wave
  
January 27, 2019






Gilgit-Baltistan is still in the grip of cold and minimum temperature is below freezing point.

In Skardu, the minimum temperature dropped today to minus sixteen degree centigrade.

Temperature of other areas include Astore minus thirteen, Gupis minus ten, Hunza minus nine and Gilgit minus two degree centigrade.


----------



## ghazi52

Recent Pics of Katpana Cold Desert, Skardu, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Very beautiful pic of skardu 
Now a days of winter 2019
Pic. by Ehsan Mehmood


----------



## ghazi52

Arandu . The last village of Karakorams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Katpana water channels* Skardu*
*



*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shangrila Lake, Skardu









کچورا سے سکردو جاتے ہوئے کنڈور کچورا کے مقام پر
Photo by : Roshan Ali


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Skardu now a days


----------



## ghazi52

Katpana Desert, Skardu

Photo credit: Dody Baba


----------



## ghazi52

Serena Hotel, GB, Pakistan

Photo credit: Muhammad Ashar


----------



## ghazi52

Shigar Bridge, GB

Photo credit: Altaf Noori Photography


----------



## ghazi52

Shangrila Resort these days


----------



## ghazi52

Shimshal Valley, Upper Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Shimshal road, upper hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu is amazing
So is Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Here Comes the Beauty of Astore
Chilam Choki and the Way that Leads toward *DEOSAI*

Epic Shot - Stunning and Mesmerizing View 

Picture Credits : Nadeem Gujjar


----------



## ghazi52

Frozen Attabad Lake,


----------



## ghazi52

Karomber Lake Broghil Valley Meadows

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Kids enjoying in Gulmit, Hunza.


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Valley, GB


----------



## ghazi52

Gahkuch, GB


----------



## ghazi52

**The twin peaks**

Ultra I & Ultra II
in Hunza,


----------



## ghazi52

Most Dangerous Bridge..... II Hussaini Hanging Bridge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

According to record available Amin Brakk was first attempted in May 1996 and again in 1997 by Basque climbers Jon Lazkano and Adolfo Madinabeitia. Who had to turn back only 300m from the summit due to bad weather? Finally Amin Brakk received its successful first ascent by Spanish climber Silvia Vidal, Pep Masip and Miguel Puigdomenech in August, 1999 and name this peak to their beloved cook "*AMIN*..


----------



## ghazi52

*Skardu-Gilgit road update*

(1)Both new Ayub and Alam bridges are open for all kind of Vehicles.

(2)Extension work from #Kachura to Skardu is approx clear .

(3)Approx 70-80 % extension work from Staq Nala to Ayub bridge is completed now doing blasting in hilly areas.

(4)Approx 40-50 % extension work from Alam bridge to Staq nala is completed .


Note: Tourists who are planning to visit Skardu should try to Travel Skardu-Gilgit road after 2 PM (After working hours) otherwise it will take 8-10 hours.


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Lake, Hunza Winter Frozen Lake 


Photo ... Muhammad Bilal Humanitarian Photography


----------



## ghazi52

Chiring glacier
Skardu,






Sokha Valley , Arandu , Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

*Hunza welcomes blossoming of spring*






HUNZA: The traditional festival of Tukhm rezi started recently in Hunza valley is being celebrated in full swing with the arrival of spring. 

In winter seasons the temperature of Hunza valley falls to -10 degrees due to which the living system more often than not paralyses there.


----------



## ghazi52

KKH and Passu Cones - Gojal


----------



## ghazi52

Looks like an artwork! 

Spot humans in this photo! 

Location: Lupghar Valley, as seen from lughpar Pass, Gilgit Baltistan

Credits: Usama Ali


----------



## ghazi52

It is phander situated on the way from Gilgit to Shandur top.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Camping, Khaplu sailing, Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sheosar lake in Deosai National Park in Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan is a paradise located on the boundary of Karakoram and the western Himalayas. Being at 13,500 feet, for most of the year this area is covered with snow. In summer and early autumn, it becomes the most colorful territory. When the sun sets in Deosai, the magical hues of gold and red spill over the vast landscape. A real treat for the eye.

Pic Credit: Hammad Ul Haq


----------



## ghazi52

The lush green fields the breathtaking Karis Valley., Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan
Karis Valley is a beautiful and historical village of Ghanche District Beside the Shyok River lying 39.3km form Skardu in east.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chunda Valley, Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan
Pc : Altaf Noori









Amazing Light over Upper Kachura Lake, Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Haldi cones, Khaplu, Gilgit Baltistan.

Photo credit: Qammer Wazir Photography


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

"The mountains are calling and I must go" John Muir

Gilgit-Baltistan at base of Karakoram Mountains in 1968


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sheosar Lake, Deosai
Skardu,


----------



## ghazi52

Basho Valley Skardu, Baltistan.....


----------



## ghazi52

Arandu Village, Shigar
Karakoram range,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Haldi Cones


----------



## ghazi52

Baltoro Valley
Karakoram range, Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sokha Valley , Arandu , Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Night View, Skardu 
Pic By: Qammer Wazir


----------



## ghazi52

Khalti Lake in Winter 
Colours of Amazing Pakistan


----------



## ghazi52

Keris, Ghanche, Gilgit Baltistan

Photo credit: Qammer Wazir Photography

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Hunza Valley,* a region known for its traditional culture | National Geographic





__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Jarbazo Lake (The blind lake) in Shigar Valley ,Skardu Gilgit ...


----------



## ghazi52

Chunda Valley, Skardu GB 
Pic by: Qammer Wazir


----------



## Ultima Thule



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Basho Valley, Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful sunset in Shigr river Skardu Gilgit-Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Gulraiz Ghouri | Gulraiz Ghouri

Killer Mountain - Nanga Parbat - Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A walk in the dream. Jeep safari
Stunning blossoms colours of Miachar, Nagar Valley, Distt Nagar Gilgit Baltistan. 
April 25, 2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakhtoon yum

ghazi52 said:


> A walk in the dream. Jeep safari
> Stunning blossoms colours of Miachar, Nagar Valley, Distt Nagar Gilgit Baltistan.
> April 25, 2019.


these cherry trees should be planted all over the country

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Shangrila Lake, amazing lake & resorts
Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Passu cones


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza.,.,.
Beautiful
Alhamdulillah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gulabpura
Shigar Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kapura Peak @ 6544m, Charakusa Valley, Hushe Valley 

Credits : Rizwan Saddique


----------



## ghazi52

Skwar Village as seen from Danyore Village, Gilgit.


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Nasr Rahman

Attabad lake, Hunza, GB


----------



## ghazi52

Sheosar Lake, Deosai Plains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Today
Mohammad Yaseen Yousafzai Photography


----------



## ghazi52

Khaplu


----------



## ghazi52

Shugran
3rd May 2019
Pic by: Ahmad Bhai


----------



## ghazi52

Rainbow Lake, Domail Minimarg, Astor GB







“LAILA PEAK” is a mountain in Hushe Valley near Gondogoro Glacier in the Karakoram range. Located in Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan, it has an elevation of 6,096 metres. Laila Peak has a distinctive spear-like shape and its northwest face has a slope of 45 degrees in more than 1500 vertical metres

First ascender: Simon Yates

Pics By: Maqsood MK


----------



## ghazi52

Basho Meadows, *Skardu*, Baltistan
IAA Photography

Cricket ground


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial View of Kris valley Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

استور کے خوبصورت مقامات ۔۔
1 راما
2 پریشنگ اللہ والی جھیل 
3درلہ جھیل رٹو 
4تریشنگ ویلی 
5 میرملک 
6 نانگا پربت وییو روپل فیس
7بوبند ویلی( جہاں سے سکردو کےلیے ٹریکنگ بھی کیا جا سکتا ہے)
8 چشمہ فوڈ پوائنٹ 
9 وادی داسخرم 
10 چیلم ویلی 
11 منی مرگ 
12 دومیل 
13 شیوسر دیوسائی

Photo Credit : Noman Subhani

Beautiful places of Astore


----------



## ghazi52

Hussaini Bridge & Beautiful River
Gilgit Baltistan 
Pic By: Muzammal Hussain Toori


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Beyal Camp - Nanga Parbat Peak , GB 
Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Luxus Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A beautiful new lake with the Baloch Camp Site 19 May 2019

Sarwar Taqi Shigri


----------



## ghazi52

The Skardu Valley is located on the north side of Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Baltistan Breathtaking beauty. Way to Khaplu


----------



## ghazi52

Katpana Lake Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Ghizer District is the westernmost part of the Gilgit-Baltistan region of Pakistan. Its capital is Gahkuch. Ghizer is a crossroads between Gilgit and Chitral, and also to China and Tajikistan via the Karambar Pass through Ishkoman /Darkut Yasin (which are connected via Shandur Pass). Ghizer is a multi-ethnic district and three major languages are spoken: Shina, Khowar, and Burushaski. There are also Wakhi speakers in Ishkoman and some Tajiks.
*Dahimal* Tehsil gupis Ghizer.






*Ghizer River in Gilgit-Baltistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Ishkomen, in Ghizer, near Gilgit. 







Eighty senior citizens visited the scenic Yasen and Gupis valleys in Ghizer district, as part of a two-day outing programme organized by the Aga Khan Social Welfare Board

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Atror Village on the way back from Desan Meadows

Farooq Umar Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Katpana Desert Skardu, one of the highest deserts in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KarimAbad...Hunza.
.












Philippe Langlais I arrived in KarimAbad and, I planned to stay 2 days... In fact I stayed 2 weeks and it was so heartbreaking to leave... Such a peaceful and lovely place !

Nagar Khas..... The beautiful.
Gilgit Baltistan... 13.6.2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sadpara lake and Deosai Plains in one frame.

Pic By: Qammer Wazir


----------



## ghazi52

Twin lakes near Babusar top,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Zahook Valley, Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

The Exquisite RakaPoshi.
Nagar Gilgit Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Today Sarfranga Desert, Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Baltoro glaciers near K2 base Camp

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Wa Muhammada

ghazi52 said:


> Today Sarfranga Desert, Skardu



Amazing !



ghazi52 said:


> Twin lakes near Babusar top,



Wow!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Fairy meadow.....
Nanga parbat..GB
Pic By:............... Zubair Jajji


----------



## ghazi52

*Bạbu sir *. Telenor tower installation completed. will start tomorrow or after, for tourists don't know whether it will be positive work or negative, but there is peace in the place where network etc does not come, 
The Picture was yesterday afternoon.


----------



## ghazi52

Chasing light at Passu cones, Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Children school in Gilgit in late 1960's







PIA plane taxi on Gilgit airstrip in late 1960's


----------



## ghazi52

Nanga Parbat and Fairy Meadows, Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Passu... Upper Hunza
Gilgit Baltistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Sost 1986 , end of the bus line, proceeding on foot


----------



## ghazi52

Koshoq Thang Lake, Shila valley, Sermik, Gilgit Baltistan.

*Altitude: 14,519 feet*

It takes 45 minutes drive to reach Sermik valley from Skardu. After Sermik it takes further 2 hours drive to reach Shila valley which is jeep track.
From Shila valley it takes 3 hours hike to reach this beautiful lake which the local calls as Koshoq Thang lake.

Koshoq means, the onions which grow at the mountain areas, thang means plain.
It is named as Koshoq Thang lake because around these lakes many mountain onions are found.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Mount Baltoro Kangri (7312M) 
From Concordia 
Skardu,







Nushiq Pass

Arandu, Skardu,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## messiach

Buhat Aala.



ghazi52 said:


> The Mount Baltoro Kangri (7312M)
> From Concordia
> Skardu,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nushiq Pass
> 
> Arandu, Skardu,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Passu...Upper Hunza.
Gilgit Baltistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Gulmit, Hunza Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Trango Towers

ghazi52 said:


> Rainbow Lake, Domail Minimarg, Astor GB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> “LAILA PEAK” is a mountain in Hushe Valley near Gondogoro Glacier in the Karakoram range. Located in Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan, it has an elevation of 6,096 metres. Laila Peak has a distinctive spear-like shape and its northwest face has a slope of 45 degrees in more than 1500 vertical metres
> 
> First ascender: Simon Yates
> 
> Pics By: Maqsood MK







Me in front of Laila peak around 28 june 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Yawk at Khunjerab National Park





__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Valley GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beauty of Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Cloudy weather, Katpana Desert, Skardu 
Pic By: Qammer Wazir


----------



## Ultima Thule

*KHAPLU VALLEY









*​

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Photo credit: Bilal Qasim

Upper Kachura lake Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Saral Lake from Saral Pass - Aug 2019

Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

گلگت بلتستان کے علاقے نگر میں راکا پوشی چوٹی پر سورج نکلنےکا دلفریب اور روح پرور منظر

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nanga Parbat (Killer Mountain)
Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Manthokha Water Fall Kharmang Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Lake Attabad.


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Valley Summer 2019-210 by atif balouch, 

Ganish Village

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sumar Nala, KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful click from Hunza
Pic By: Waheed Akhtar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Passu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Way to Heaven ♥️
Beautiful Shangrilla lake Skardu GB Pakistan
17-sep-2019
Abrar Khawaja photography

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu







Nanga-parbat, Fairy Meadows
Gilgit Baltistan 
Pic By: Farooq Umer Seeru

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Straight outta Rakaposhi.

Ghulmat Nagar Valley Distt Nagar Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## [Bregs]

amazing natural beauty

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The exquisite Rakaposhi peak..
Nagar Gilgit Baltistan.. June 2019.


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Road


----------



## ghazi52

Karakoram Highway N-35 Nagar Valley, District Nagar, Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Suspension bridge of Phandar...
Ghizer...Gilgit Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Panoramic View of Rakaposhi 7788 Meter ; Diran Peak 7266 Meter View from Kachali Lake Nagar, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Passu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

View of Hunza River and Karakoram Highway from Altit Fort.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Phander valley.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Playing Cricket at Fairy meadows. 
Pic By: Ahsan Butt

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning Beauty Of City Gilgit Along River Gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*River Indus*
Skardu city photo taken from PTDC motel Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rainbow lake
Domel, Astore
Picture Credit:- Hunzukutz Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1190330214427058177

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


----------



## ghazi52

Jashn-e Azadi polo tournament to begin in Gilgit from Wednesday

November 04, 2019








In Gilgit, Jashn-e Azadi polo tournament will begin from Wednesday.

This was decided in a meeting held under auspices of District administration in Gilgit on Monday.

The meeting decided to start polo competition on provincial level teams from 14th of this month.


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Skardu
Desert among the mountains !
Katpana desert today..........


----------



## Path-Finder



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Location- Hussaini Goja


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Hundrap Village
Ghizar, GB


----------



## ghazi52

Minimarg, Astore
July_2019


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

*The brown bear thrives in Deosai, villagers feel threatened*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Airport


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Hunza valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit airport

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Skardu Valley with Skardu Airport and Air Base

Skardu Airport ,Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza






Ghizer District is the westernmost part of the Gilgit-Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Allah Wali Lake
Parshing, Astore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shangrilla resort in skardu Nowadays


----------



## ghazi52

Shigar Fort Hotel,Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hussaini Suspension Bridge, Ghulkin Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FOOLS_NIGHTMARE

ghazi52 said:


> Hunza
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ghizer District is the westernmost part of the Gilgit-Baltistan


Absolute beauty.


----------



## ghazi52

Ok....that's seriously cold.
Frozen waterfall in Sakardu Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hussaini Suspension Bridge 

Hunza, Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Lady Finger, Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza 1936

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Chukchun Masjid, Khaplu
Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Incredible Attabad Lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Animal of North. 

Pamir yak in Gojal.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Tangir Valley, Diamer | Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khalti Lake Ghizer Valley Dec 29 2019

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Deosai National Park
Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Hussainabad, Skardu, GB
Amazing View

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

In the northern territory of Gilgit-Baltistan, icy peaks stretch above the Hunza River. Situated on the riverbank and surrounded by glaciers and gorges, the town of Hunza traditionally served as a resting place for travelers descending the Hindu Kush mountains into the Vale of Kashmir. The valley is home to snow leopards, markhors, ibexes, and red-striped foxes.

PHOTOGRAPH BY JINHO CHOI

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram


        View this content on Instagram            View this content on Instagram

@WebMaster @Horus @waz @Dubious why isn't this pinned? its the only northern Pakistan thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## ghazi52

Indus River - Skardu,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khaplu, Ghanche District 
GILGIT Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ghizer Valley
Gilgit Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*The natural beauty of Haramosh valley, Gilgit Baltistan*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shigar, Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nagar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Indus River , Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Two Different Season
Safari Resort Soq Kachura , Skardu, Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Mini Marg Domel valley, Astore, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Passu Cones, Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

MOUNTAIN OF GILGIT BALTISTAN PAKISTAN VIEW FROM KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kargil road near througo skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

is a fort in the Hunza valley, near the town of Karimabad, in the Gilgit-Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Incredible Attabad Lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cold desert Shigar, Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Haldi cones, Khaplu, Gilgit Baltistan.






Attabad Lake, Hunza, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Katpana Desert, Skardu






Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Aerial view of Attabad lake while flying towards China.
PC Malik Asad Majeed

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Minimarg Astore, Gilgit Baltistan 














Beauty of Chundaa Valley, Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

At Fandar Lake.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Snow Clouds Forming on Mushkpuri top.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Katpana lake Skardu
Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Minimarg Valey District Astore GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Majestic Hunza Nagar, Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Airport 1954
PC : Wazir Sharif


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Passu


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Ghizer Valley, Gilgit Baltistan
By: Hussain Abbas

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Astore Valley Gilgit Baltistan 

Mazhar Nazir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Khaltaro valley in greater Haramosh valley is truly a hidden gem of Gilgit Baltistan region. Haramosh valley is in Gilgit district and lies on Skardu road at 3 to 4 hours drive from Gilgit city. This valley has Pakistan's most dangerous jeep track. This valley is unexplored indeed a hidden heaven.






__ https://www.facebook.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Sikanderabad, Nagar Valley
Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Spring is here ~ Skardu Town.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

A view from Karimabad (Hunza)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

Igloo by Sweet-Tooth at Attabad Lake,
Hunza 














..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Upper kachura lake skardu !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ghowari
Cherry garden Ghowari, GB





.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Phander Lake, Ghizer District GB

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mr Happy

krash said:


> Not GB. That's Arang Kel in AJK.
> 
> 
> 
> Not GB either. Banjosa Lake in AJK.



Assalamu Alaykum and hello,

Nice photos. My family is from Azad Jammu and Kashmir. I have been to Gilgit. I lived in Scotland for a number of years too.
Hence, I like natural scenery such as hills, mountains, valleys, lakes, forests, and gardens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Khaplu, Skardu 

Qammer Wazir Photography





..

Phandar Valley, GB

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Deosai,(sheosar lake). The temperature drops to as low as minus 30 degrees in winter.) the evening had descended on Sheosar Lake. The lake kept changing its hues.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A view of Rakaposhi from KKH.
Near MurtazaAbad....Gilgit Baltistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

At Ghanche District.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shigar Bridge GB






























Katpana desert skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Suspension Hussani Bridge in Hussani Village Gojal Hunza,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Broad Peak 8047 meters 4th highest in Pakistan and 12th in the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

So Fascinating Drone View Of Sikanderabad, Nagar Valley, Gilgit-Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mujahid Memon

@ghazi52 do you know of any tourist places in Pakistan where clouds appear below you?


----------



## ghazi52

Ayubia












Swat valley












__ https://www.facebook.com/








Mujahid Memon said:


> @ghazi52 do you know of any tourist places in Pakistan where clouds appear below you?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://www.facebook.com/


----------



## ghazi52

اک جوان..........
روزوں کے آخری ایام 
Haldi cones, Khaplu Ghanchae
Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Yaseen Valley, Ghizer, Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Osho thang Minapin Nagar today.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bagrote Valley, Gilgit Baltistan ♥️

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KarimAbad, Hunza...
11.6.2019.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A yak rider at Irshad pass, Gilgit-Baltistan (looking towards wakhan corridor, Afghanistan) & a century old wooden bridge, Abu Ali, in Ghanche, GB,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Shyok River, Khaplu, Skardu
Gilgit Baltistan
PC Qammer Wazir ...

S


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu,GB 

PC Qammer Wazir


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza today❤️

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Soq Valley Kachura, Skardu Baltistan.

Credit : @anwar ali Baig

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Enigma SIG

ghazi52 said:


> Skardu,GB
> 
> PC Qammer Wazir



Amazing view. The farthest i've been is Saif ul Mulook. I can't breathe at higher altitudes and found out the hard way.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Wakhan Corridore Gilgit Baltistan. Pakistan. Pakistan > Afghanistan & Tajikistan Borders.
Emit Vally Ghizer
Chapurson valley Hunza
Copied Zubair Sharif Qazi

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Batura Glacial lake
Passu cones in the background
Jahanbad Passu






Bridge between Altit & Baltit Villages , Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

*
Basho Valley* is located at around 1 and half hrs drive distance from Skardu city and is famous for its lush green valleys and fresh flowing stream *water.*
*













*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Altit Forte
Hunza, Gilgit Baltistan
PC...... Uzair Wali
Stay Home Stay Safe

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Bilamik Valley ,Skardu!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Chilas... Distt Diamer.
Gilgit Baltistan...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

River Indus at Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit City

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ClickEZZ

Gilgit Baltistan beautiful scenery!


----------



## ClickEZZ

More beauty of Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Rainbow Lake - Minimarg – GB
PC:................ Osman Ehtisham Anwar 


Rainbow Lake - Mini Marg, Located in a beautiful valley of Minimarg in Gilgit

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Phander is only 4-5 hours by road from Gilgit City- a major stopping point for those heading to Pakistan’s Northern Areas from below.Phander is a place to simply enjoy the beauty of one’s surroundings,Though it’s more than clear that Phander is a paradise- it’s more than just it’s lakes. The village is home to some hiking opportunities, some of Pakistan’s most delicious trout, and as with most villages in the country: incredibly hospitable locals.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*CPEC is transforming Pakistan’s remote Gilgit-Baltistan*

Syeda Sadia Shahid

August 19, 2020








https://www.aboutpakistan.com/news/cpec-is-transforming-pakistans-remote-gilgit-baltistan/#respond
The China Pakistan Economic Corridor (CPEC) is transforming the remote Gilgit-Baltistan into a lucrative business hub of Pakistan.
Gilgit-Baltistan was once known as the Northern Areas and was the part of erstwhile Jammu and Kashmir region at the confluence of the world’s greatest mountain ranges the Karakoram, the Himalaya, the Hindukush, and the Pamir, and now people have started investing in this region. GB is highly rich with natural beauty, culture and its history is well known worldwide. This region has been the center of historical conflicts among Chinese, Russians, and the British.

Moreover, as many investors are trying to establish their business in this area, 46 years of man Hasan Nasar returned from Thailand and established a business of precious and semi-precious stones in Gilgit. Many investors, banks, food chains, and many other businesses are moving into the mountainous region since the region became the gateway for multi-billion-dollar CPEC. Big and small business persons are availing this opportunity well that CPEC has offered.

A big market is flourishing in GB that is about 600 kilometers (372 miles) from the Pakistani capital of Islamabad. CPEC is proving to be a game-changer and is brightening many people’s fortune in the Gilgit-Baltistan region. CPEC worth $64 billion is a network of railways, pipelines, and roads. It aims to connect China northwestern Xinxiang province to the port of Gwadar in Balochistan province.

Nasar, owner of Gems Gallery located in the beautiful city market in Gilgit said, “I have moved here [Gilgit] from Bangkok in April this year and invested a hefty sum because this city is the future business hub after the CPEC becomes fully operational,”


However, the government is keen on developing the infrastructure to attract more tourists. It has been more than five years since the government is working to woo investors to invest here, said the former Chief Minister of GB Hafiz Hafeezur Rehman while speaking to Anadolu Agency.


----------



## ghazi52

Naltar is a valley near Gilgit, Hunza and Nomal in Gilgit Baltistan.
It is about 54 km from Gilgit and reachable by jeeps. 
Naltar is a forested region known for its dramatic mountain scenery and its 5 beautiful lakes..


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Phandar Valley, Hunza.....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Winter’s Wonderland, Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan.




Qammer Wazir


----------



## ghazi52

1982. Khanjrab top.
First tour on 74 model corolla ever.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Amazing hues of Ghizer valley. #Hunza


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Katwal Lake
Haramosh Katwal Valley


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit Baltistan will be given a provincial status with representation on all constitutional bodies.
Subsidies & Tax exemptions will not be withdrawn. Medical & engineering colleges will be set up.
Apart from #CPEC projects, tourism in GB will be given priority.


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Iconic beauty of Rainbow Lake, Astore, Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kutwal Lake, Haramosh Valley, GB.


----------



## ghazi52

Allah wali Lake is one of the ancient tourism spots in Astore valley located at the end of the Perishing valley in Gotamsar town, 45 mins drive from Astore, Gilgit Baltistan ..


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Lake


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Manthoka Waterfall, Skardu
Cr: Awais

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza’s historic Altit and Baltit Forts:

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Passau


----------



## ghazi52

Shangrila Resort , Lower Kachura Lake Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Majestic Aerial View of Satpara Lake Skardu Gilgit-Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Shogran
PC Qammer Wazir

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

· 
ہنزہ ویلی، گلگت بلتستان۔۔۔🌾❄


Morning of freezing Hunza Valley 💕
26/11/2020

Hunza is a mountainous valley in the autonomous Gilgit-Baltistan region of Pakistan. Hunza is situated in the northern part of Gilgit-Baltistan, Pakistan, bordering with Khyber Pakhtunkhwa to the west and the Xinjiang region of #China to the north-east.

The Hunza valley is situated at an elevation of 2,438 meters (7,999 feet). Geographically, Hunza consists of three regions, Upper Hunza (Gojal), Central Hunza ("Hunza Valley") and Lower Hunza ("Shinaki").
*
Photo by Muhammad Ahmad






*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Rakaposhi...The beautiful.
Nagar GB.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Indus River, Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Pandar Valley

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Latest snow pics from Sermik and its portion of Indus River, Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

*Making of Attabad Lake....*


On 4 January 2010 , in the remote Hunza Valley of Northern Pakistan, a massive landslide buried the village of Attabad, destroyed 26 houses and killed 20 people. The landslide dammed Hunza River and formed an extensive lake of 100m depth.

The 28 kilometers stretched lake finally submerged the Karakoram Highway including six bridges; hundreds of houses, hundreds of business infrastructures, cultivated lands, thousands of trees and other properties in the lake but drainage of water from the lake is still a nightmare even after its 11th anniversary on 4th January 2021.

Frontier Works Organization was mobilized on the site on 22 January 2010 for clearance of the landslide. The valiant soldiers of FWO cleared the land slide and helped the stranded people of Hunza valley.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Basho Valley - Skardu

Courtesy of Sohail Waraich

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Baltit Fort (700 Years Old)

Location: Pakistan, Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Pakistan is home to the world's most challenging Climbs ( Both Mountains and Rocks ) and Saltoro and Hushe Range challenge the worlds best climber to test their skills.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Lake Attabad, Upper Hunza, GB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Polo

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rainbow Lake , Domail , Astor

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

مہدی آباد گاؤں، کھرمنگ ویلی، گلگت بلتستان۔۔۔🌾🍁
Scenic Mehdiabad Village of Kharmang valley 💕

The Kharmang Valley (وادی کھرمنگ) is one of five main valleys in the Gilgit Baltistan region.
The area became a district in 2015, with temporary headquarters at Tolti. 
The valley sits about 120 km from Skardu.

Photo by Imtiaz Hussain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ice hockey championship in Altit Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shangrila resort, Skardu, GB
Camera .... Mustafa Ali

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu road

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Aerial view of Kharpocho Fort & Skardu Valley Nowadays.*

Skardu Fort or Kharpocho (کھر فچو; Urdu: قلعہ سکردو‎) means The king of Forts is a fort in Skardu city in Gilgit-Baltistan. 

Australian mountaineer and filmmaker Greg Child writes that the fort is "perched above the junction of the rivers" and overlooks the Rock of Skardu.

Picture .... *Farooq Umer Seeru*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

A Mesmerizing Glimpse Of Beautiful Stream At Barah Valley, Khaplu, Province Gilgit-Baltistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Lake, Gojal Valley, Hunza,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ice Hockey outdoor at Karimabad.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shigar Valley, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan during this time of year. The valley is watered by the Shigar River, and centred on the town of Shigar. The valley is the gateway to the high mountains of the Karakoram.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Altit Fort and Royal Garden Hunza

Picture Taken By Hafiz Salman kagzi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

KKH
Photos Courtesy Shariq Feroz


----------



## plan z

Most of the pictures are deleted


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Chaqchan Masjid Khaplu Gilgit Baltistan Pakistan. Architecturally, the mosque is a perfect blend of Tibetan, Mughal and Persian styles. Picture clicked by Aslam Shigri.


----------



## ghazi52

Cold Desert, Skardu


----------



## ghazi52

Ghizer


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Kachura
Skardu
Pic ..... Usman Zubair


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Last rays on Haldi cones view
from Saling RCC bridge
Khaplu Gilgit Baltistan
© Gohar Balti

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Altit Fort

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Phandar , Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

River Indus

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

SKARDU S2. EP18 | Pakistan Motorcycle Tour

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Skardu Greenery And Desert Only In Pakistan


----------



## Bossman



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Will you love to drive with this view? 
Rakaposhi 7788m is situated in Nagar Valley of Pakistan. 

It's also called Dumani or 'Mother of mist.' It is notable for its exceptional rise over local terrain. On the north, it rises 5,900 metres (19,357 ft) in only an 11.2 km (7 mi) horizontal distance from the Hunza-Nagar River.

Photo by Asad Hunzai


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful View of Skardu, GB


----------



## ghazi52

Mr. Hawaldar Haji Hamid Hussain Hasrat poses for a portrait at the gate of Serena Shigar Fort in Gilgit-Baltistan. Photo by @ayuboficial


----------



## ghazi52

*Ancient Balti Technology*

This bridge connecting Gilgit Baltistan (Pakistan) to Ladakh (India) is located at Chhorbat Farano border. 

Pakistan's last village Frano and Ladakh is the bridge that connects India's last village Thang.

This bridge was built by Balti craftsmen hundred years ago.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

A cup of tea with a killer view of Nanga Parbat, the 9th highest mountain in the world at 8126 metres (26,660 ft) above sea level.
.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

The Shangrilla hotels and resort at the Kachura Lake in Skardu.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nagar District, GB.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Location ....... district Ghanchy, Sogha Valley, Skardu, Baltistan
Crystal Clear water
















Naeem Awan

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Rama lake, Astore Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## krash

ghazi52 said:


> Rama lake, Astore Gilgit Baltistan
> 
> 
> View attachment 753519



Don't think that's Pakistan. The small jetty gives it away.


----------



## VCheng

krash said:


> Don't think that's Pakistan. The small jetty gives it away.



This is Lac Retaud in Switzerland.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

doorstar said:


> and the wrong type of trees
> this one is rama lake
> View attachment 753666



Nah, neither is Rama Lake. In fact, I'm pretty sure your picture is also not from Pakistan. People claim it as Ansoo Lake which it definitely is not.

Rama is above the tree line, you only get grass and shrub there. This is Rama






Do tell a little more about the trees though. I am illiterate on the subject.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

doorstar said:


> see below, you've done it already, (that is what I should've said: "no trees, only shrubs and grasses)



Ah... I thought they were some pine tree species not found in Pakistan. For a wilderness nut I am ashamedly uneducated on trees.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

doorstar said:


> sorry, I am a bit clumsy with words at times (hence the confusion)



No sorry's here sir.

Btw, I was wrong. The picture you posted is indeed from Pakistan and it is Shounter Lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

doorstar said:


> as was I, in my defense I can blame it on an English blogger from whom I got (stole) it and put it my photo album without a reverse image search.
> 
> though it does look like a tear hence some person labeled it as aansoo lake Pakistan



It's our culture of playing loose with "accuracy", deliberately and otherwise. Then someone not aware of these places, like yourself, @ghazi52, and that blogger, comes along and naturally takes their word for it. Why would you not? Why would you need to reverse search it? You shouldn't. 

Why would anyone post another country's picture and claim it as Pakistan when there are categorically far more beautiful places in Pakistan is something I can't figure out. How is this






Better than this?









doorstar said:


> BTW I've not been to Pakistan for 25 years (there is so much that I can no longer remember nor even picture in my mind)



I don't know how you did it sir. Last year I couldn't go up north, this year I couldn't go to Pakistan at all. If it weren't for @ghazi52's threads I would have gone insane. It's a "dhobi kat kutta" situation for myself.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## VCheng

krash said:


> How is this





krash said:


> Better than this?



By the facilities and security all around?


----------



## krash

VCheng said:


> By the facilities and security all around?



Not the point but please elaborate on what facilities exactly are we talking about. Security has never been a notable issue up there.

Believe it or not, those who visit that lake for more than just a tweet would rather keep it just as it is. Plenty of other resorts around the world for the rest.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## VCheng

krash said:


> Not the point but please elaborate on what facilities exactly are we talking about. Security has never been a notable issue up there.
> 
> Believe it or not, those who visit that lake for more than just a tweet would rather keep it just as it is. Plenty of other resorts around the world for the rest.



The ease of finding good and safe transportation, clean and affordable hotel facilities, hygienic food and water, for example. Pakistan does have good potential for tourism, but it lacks the many things needed to market it to the masses, particularly international. Just relying on natural beauty does not go very far in the global competition for tourist dollars.

I will not say any more for fear of taking this thread off course. GB remains an area of stunning natural beauty, no doubt, except for areas that are suffering from environmental overload, as you hint.


----------



## ghazi52

Rainbow Lake




























Way to Lake

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beyal Camp, Fairy Meadows, Diamer, GB





(View point for Killer Mountain



- Nanga Parbat)




From the Raikot bridge, jeeps will take you the point where the only way to go till Fairy Meadows is 3-4 Hrs trek; needless to say Jeep ride is worst than the roller coaster.



Beyal camp is another 1 hour trek from Fairy Meadows.



From Beyal camp to the base camp of Nanga Parbat, there is another 4-5 hrs trekking.

Photo by Asad Khan.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

On the way to Deosai Top
Skardu Baltistan



Naveed Yousaf

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Some where in Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

Same spot three sessions................

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Top view of Karakoram International University.
Photo courtesy Karakoram International University Facebook

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Shangrila Resort, Skardu, Gilgit- Baltistan
Photo: Qammer Wazir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

LAUNCHING IN SARFARANGA COLD DESERT SKARDU 

Jun 28, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

FOUND THIS MINI ISLAND IN SKARDU | Shangri-la To Upper Kachura Lake & 
Night Stay In Sok Village

June 26, 2021

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Sost bazar
Near khunjerab pass

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

The Khunjerab Pass. Pak-China Border

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*
Karakoram Highway, Altit Fort & Hunza River all in one frame 💕*

Altit Fort is an ancient fort at Altit town in the Hunza valley in Gilgit Baltistan. It was originally home to the hereditary rulers of the Hunza state who carried the title Mir, although they moved to the somewhat younger Baltit fort nearby three centuries later. 

Altit Fort and in particular the Shikari tower is around 1100 years old, which makes it the oldest monument in the Gilgit Baltistan. The fort has received the #UNESCO Asia Pacific Heritage Award for Cultural #Heritage Conservation in 2011.

Photo by Muhammad Usman Aftab

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Scenic Dahimal valley of District Ghizer 💞

🔸️ Ghizer District is the westernmost part of the Gilgit-Baltistan. Its capital is Gahkuch. Ghizer is a crossroads between Gilgit and Chitral via Shandur Pass, and also to China and Tajikistan via the Broghil Pass through Ishkomen Valley.

🔸️Ghizer District comprises Punial, Gupis, Yasen, Phander and Ishkoman Valleys.

Photo by Khurram Shahzad

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Moltoro Bridge, Chunda Valley, Skardu
Photo: Saqib Hassan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Hunza Nagar, Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kharpocho Fort, Skardu, built in sixteenth century by king Ali Sher Khan, saw its final battle in 1948 when it was captured after a long siege, the then commander of fort, Lt. Col. Sher Jung Thapa was taken as a prisoner and eventually sent back to India where he later retired as a brigadier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cold desert Shigar, Skardu during winters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## krash

ghazi52 said:


> View attachment 764169
> 
> 
> 
> Kharpocho Fort, Skardu, built in sixteenth century by king Ali Sher Khan, saw its final battle in 1948 when it was captured after a long siege, the then commander of fort, Lt. Col. Sher Jung Thapa was taken as a prisoner and eventually sent back to India where he later retired as a brigadier.



The mortar that finally broke through the gate was flown, strapped in the second seat of a DH 82 Tiger Moth, to an ad hoc airstrip in Gilgit and then transported on the back of a mule to Skardu.



ghazi52 said:


> Cold desert Shigar, Skardu during winters.
> 
> 
> View attachment 764173



Katpana Desert.


----------



## ghazi52

A glance of Tupopdan “mouthful of sun” peaks standing tall alongside the Hunza River near Passu village, upper Hunza, GB,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Domel , Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Ghizer, Gilgit-Baltistan

Photo: Shahid Khan


----------



## ProMechy



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Picture is from China, Not Pakistan.


----------



## ghazi52

Upper Kachura Lake, 
Skardu, GB,


----------



## ghazi52

Kachura Lake Skardu Gilgit Baltistan.

Photo: Sajid Mirza


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit City


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Borith lake, a perfect place to sit back and relax. You can sit in the balcony, watch the migrating birds or take a short hike to Passu glacier.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Hunza

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Aerial view of Phander Valley, Ghizer, Gilgit Baltistan,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Darkoot Valley Gilgit Baldistan..
Photo:Shafique Waria

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sultanabad, Basho Valley, Skardu







Photo: M Afzal Salman


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza valley


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Khaplu Sailing Bridge, Gilgit Baltistan


----------



## ghazi52

Karambar Lake is a high altitude lake located in ishkoman Valley of District Ghizer, Gilgit Baltistan,


----------



## messiach

@ghazi52 jee, beautiful pictures. Post a video please.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

*Unseen Food of Hoper Valley, Gilgit Baltistan | Breathtaking Hoper Glacier *


----------



## Vapnope

Upper Kachura Lake.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Deosai Plains


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Sarfaranga Shigar, Gilgit Baldistan


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza valley


----------



## ghazi52

Rakaposhi Night View At Karimabad, Hunza Valley....


----------



## Path-Finder

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1445796001508253697

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1446154950355128328


----------



## ghazi52

Deosai, Astore Valley, Gilgit Baltistan.


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## Path-Finder




----------



## ghazi52

Going Towards Fairy Meadows


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Galmit, Gojal.


----------



## ghazi52

Beautiful Siachen Mountain GB





Siachen Road, Dumsum Valley

RAC Photography


----------



## ghazi52

Majahrai Meadows, Haramosh Valley, GB.
Picture. Syed Waseem


----------



## ghazi52

دامنِ خو نگر


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

In the heart of Diran Peak.




Fall colors of Nagar valley, captured from Roomy Daastaan Karimabad.


----------



## ghazi52

River Indus


----------



## ghazi52

The palace of the Mir of Hunza in late 1970's...


----------



## ghazi52

KKH nowadays..


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Inaugurated Skardu international airport. InshaAllah, this will take mountain tourism to a level where it will bring in foreign exchange for the country & raise the local community's standard of living. I want to thank the people of Skardu for their generous welcome.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Stunning Aerial view of Gojal Valley with view of Passu cones & Gulmit bridge The Cathedral Range, also known as the “Passu Cones” are one of the most striking landmarks on the Karakoram Highway.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zee-shaun



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Frozen Attabad Lake, Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Winter colors of the frozen Borith lake..


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza


----------



## ghazi52

Mahnoor Shareef – the brand ambassador of Ice Hockey, Gilgit Baltistan.




© Abrar Khawaja


----------



## ghazi52




----------



## ghazi52

Celebrated every summer by the tribes of Gilgit and Chitral in northern Pakistan at Shandur – the highest polo ground in the world at 3,700 meters – the festival provides an opportunity to engage and witness an amazing cultural experience in the Hindukush mountain ranges. It attracts enthused visitors every year to enjoy folk music, folk dance, traditional sports and a camping village. .

It is most famously known for its beautiful polo ground where a unique wild free-style polo is played between different teams of the region.


----------



## ghazi52

Baltistan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,




;,';';


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Ushu Forest, Pakistan








@khwajasaeed (IG)





.,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## White and Green with M/S



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## White and Green with M/S



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,




.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Minimurg, Astore...

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Lake...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Same location, all seasons........

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Landing...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Astore
May 2022

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Kutwal Lake..

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## Corruptistan

We need to cherish and protect this gem. GB has got to be one of the most beautiful regions of the world.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad lake...


----------



## ghazi52

View of Dasu city

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.
Chocolate Rocks, Basho Valley, Gilgit Baltistan, Pakistan.




Photo credits: Abrar Khwaja

Reactions: Love Love:
 1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Thorsey Black Rondo, Gilgit Baltistan..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,,.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GB...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## Pakistan Ka Beta

APP Social Media on Instagram: "Ghanche, Gilgit Baltistan . . . Photo by @ali_awaiss . . . #appnews #beautifuldestinations #travelpakistan"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Ghanche, Gilgit Baltistan . . . Photo by @ali_awaiss . . . #appnews #beautifuldestinations #travelpakistan". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Deosai Plains . . Photo by @thelonetravelller . . #appnews #beautifuldestinations #beautifulpakistan"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Deosai Plains . . Photo by @thelonetravelller . . #appnews #beautifuldestinations #beautifulpakistan". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Fairy Meadows, Nanga Parbat . . . Photo by @roamwithnabeel . . . #appnews #beautifulpakistan #beautifuldestinations"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Fairy Meadows, Nanga Parbat . . . Photo by @roamwithnabeel . . . #appnews #beautifulpakistan #beautifuldestinations". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Skardu . . . #appnews #beautifulpakistan"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Skardu . . . #appnews #beautifulpakistan". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com
















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Smbaksar Lake and Dharamsar Lake . . . Photo by @thelonetravelller . . . #appnews #travelbeautifulpakistan #beautifuldestinations"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Smbaksar Lake and Dharamsar Lake . . . Photo by @thelonetravelller . . . #appnews #travelbeautifulpakistan #beautifuldestinations". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com
















APP Social Media on Instagram: "Gilgit Baltistan . . . Photo by @umaimaumi . . . #appnews #beautifulpakistan #travelbeautifulpakistan"


APP Social Media shared a post on Instagram: "Gilgit Baltistan . . . Photo by @umaimaumi . . . #appnews #beautifulpakistan #travelbeautifulpakistan". Follow their account to see 4299 posts.




www.instagram.com

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
Ushu village,Kalam valley

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1561714459151925249

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1563744038037200897

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Minimerg, Astore, GB

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GB

Kharfaq Lake, Skardu khaplu Road ..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

GB..
Nomal Valley in Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza valley..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Baltit Valley..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,
Ghizar Valley in Gilgit Baltistan....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.
The Tupopdan peaks soar to 20,000 feet above Hunza River in northern Pakistan by Jinho Choi...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Junction point of three mountain ranges and two rivers on KKH.... GB .

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cricket ground at district Nagarpar, 8,400 feet.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Gilgit , May1987

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580763832854917120

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.
Ghizer valley, Gilgit Baltistan...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Katpana Cold Desert, Skardu

Reactions: Wow Wow:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Attabad Lake, GB

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1585281715332857856

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Frozen Attabad Lake...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Passu Cones Hunza Gilgit Baltistan...

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.



,

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1586190326640906240

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Shangrila Resort, Skardu...

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Minimarg is a village in the Astore District of Gilgit-Baltistan. 







It is situated on the bank of the Burzil Nala, approximately 36 km south of the Chilam Chowki check post. 
There is a road going north to Astore via the Burzil Pass. 
The average elevation is 2,844.6 meters above sea level.
Dated 15th July 2022.

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza River...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1587508048213336064

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shangrilla Resort, GB..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DF41

I always dream of visiting Hunza valley.

🙏🙏🙏 May that dream take place one day soon 🤞🤞🤞

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Satrangi Lake... Seven color..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

K2....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu, GB.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

River Hunza and KKH

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1590717851496611840

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza....

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu .. Shangrila Lake ..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Same place four seasons..

Reactions: Love Love:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Junction of mighty rivers....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH, Hunza,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Altit Fort, Hunza ....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Kargil Road, Skardu, Gilgit Baltistan.



Syed Waseem Haider

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,,.
Beautiful Autumn in Phander..
Ghizer Valley..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Nagar...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH ..\



Sadiq Ali

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,
Attabad Lake Night View...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,..,

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Passu mountains ...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Nagar District, KKH passing through...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

, 
Minapin, Nagar, Gilgit Baltistan. Feb' 2022




Waseem Photograph

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Cold Desert, Skardu ..


----------



## ghazi52

Hunza Nagar,,,

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Astore District , GB

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Four seasons at same spot...
*Spring .... Summer ..... Autumn ..... winter*

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Farry Meadows ...
By ... Sayim Nagri

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,,.,.








Khunjrab Gilgit Baltistan Pakistan now adays ❤️🇵🇰🇵🇰 | By PTDC K2 MOTEL Skardu | Facebook


10K views, 600 likes, 61 loves, 25 comments, 201 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from PTDC K2 MOTEL Skardu: Khunjrab Gilgit Baltistan Pakistan now adays ❤️🇵🇰🇵🇰




www.facebook.com


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.,
Burzil Top in 1930 , Astore, Gilgit Baltistan..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

Nasirabad, Hunza...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ghazi52

.,.,.,
Passu Cones Hunza Gilgit Baltistan








Farooq Seeru

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Driving through ...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,.,
Mapnoabad Village, Minimarg ,Astore-- Gilgit Baltistan....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Naltar Valley....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,.
Attabad Lake - Gujal Valley Gilgit-Baltistan..

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

KKH

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,.,..
Skardu Road, GB..
PC: Gohar Balti

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shangri-La Lake, Skardu.

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Skardu...

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Shoq river, Ghanche

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

Frozen Siachen River.....

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

.,..,
Phander Lake, Ghizer Valley, Gilgit Baltistan

Reactions: Love Love:
1


----------



## ghazi52

,..,
Altit Fort And krakoram highway view from Eagle nest hunza.





: Ali Photogaraphy


----------

